# first finds of the season



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi all! I had a couple free hours this afternoon and stumbled on a old cellar hole with a undug dump out in the woods! I can barely wait to see how this one pans out as the ground still has 3 to 4 inches of frost. I was able to probe parts of the swamp behind the dump as this area was soft.... the mud was full of glass yehawww! I only had a garden scratcher and my probe, I will have to go back when it's thawed with the long handled clam rake. Some of the things recovered are emerald green ground lip saftey valve canning jar, indian restoative bitters, plantation bitters large early case gin, Dr greenes, Hoods sarsaparilla,and a Nathan woods many of the bottles had been broken from years of frost but I know I will get a good one yet! Have a great week! Taz


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Taz,  congrats on the nice finds.  A nice way to start off the season.  I walked five miles ( at least ) through the woods today, and came up empty.  At one point, I was exhausted, and very lost, and came apon a river.  I wound up having to walk across some rapids up to my waste in order to get back to my van.  I called home on my cell phone to tell them where I was in case I didn't make it across, so they would know where to find my body when it washed ashore.  Luckily I made it.  No new bottle dumps though .


 Are you coming to the bottle show Sunday?   I will buy that emerald green Safety valve jar from you !!   It looks like a winner for sure  !!

 Bram


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 27, 2006)

Bram, Wouldn't miss it come hell or high water! lol Wendy and I are gonna bring a box or two of bottles. I am always looking for another ink to add to the collection so am getting rid of some decent bottles that dont fit in... See you for setting up with the boys..... Taz


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Taz, great finds. Those green fruit jars are hard to come by.



 Hey Bram, now is not the time to get washed away. I haven't had any lobster bisk or stew or what ever you make for saturday set up yet.


----------



## madman (Mar 28, 2006)

hey taz nice hoods!! looks like youve got a winner!!  mike


----------



## bearswede (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice going, Taz...

 How far and where in relation to the cellar hole was the dump? I keep coming across these old cellar holes that appear to be immaculate... Not a scrap of trash anywhere!!!

 See you Saturday eve...


 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Ron, There are two sites at this old place, right outback... and about 200' away, the furthest spot looks the richest, it has a 3 sided stonewall enclosure with the open end dumping into a marshy area....... I got kinda bummed when I could not dig the first spot so thats when I wandered off and found this one!! Look like the bottles are from-1870-1920, I did bring home a cool 1917 maine porcelain liscense plate! Quite the rush finding a good dump it's like a bottle show in the ground! See you at the show...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

With the day time temps almost 70 the ice is leaving at my new diggn spot! Yesterday Wendy and I probed the swamp for a few  behind the dump and came up with these sparkling beautys, Not big price taggers but alot of fun after a frozen winter!   Enjoy! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Some of the better ones..... A Dr O. Phelps Brown Jersy City, N.J. and it's variant Dr O.P. Brown Jersy City


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is one I bet Sam would like  F.E. Stevens, M.D. Pharmacist Main St Bridgeton, Me.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

OOoo ya another favorite, a crude applied lip whittled Mustang Liniment![] So far all the big bottles have been broken. Have a good week and see you at the show!! Taz


----------



## Andyf (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool photos, they are really bright and clean.....

 Good luck!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Andy, yes the bottles are quite clean as they all settled to the bottom of the clay, didnt move and had been soaking in ice cold spring water  for 130 years! Most still had the cork in them and had to dump out the contents you could still smell the liniment!  Taz


----------



## bearswede (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice spot, Taz! Keep diggin'...



 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice finds Jim. We do dig the Mustang liniments down south.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Taz - 

 Great looking bottles - I can't get over how clean they look!  Your Bridgton med bottle is from Frank E. Stevens, in biz in Bridgton from 1888-1920+.  He sold books, bicycles and fishing tackle in his store and he also bottled soda water.  I have a later bottle from him that just says pharmacist.

 See you Sunday - Sam


----------



## Slappy (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice finds guys! I went yesterday and located a new site myself. I will post pictures of some good finds later. Gr8 Job! Good Luck!


----------



## Unidumper (Mar 31, 2006)

Beautiful group of bottles, I have a Mexican Mustang Linament bottle in the tumbler right now, hope it comes out as nice as yours looks, they are cool. Thanks for sharing.

 Steve


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2006)

Well I was back to the swamp probing yesterday! It seems as though the upper dump at this location was burned and is a later date. There are some unusual early canning jars I will go after at a later date but things are still frozen! Grrrrrr! So on went the big rubber boots and in I went, man that water is cold! One good thing though when your hands freeze up they dont bleed as quickly [8D]! I am gett'n pretty darn good with that probe as I can tell if they are broken or whole, in fact with a little more practice I could even read the embossing like brail under the mud.. Well anyway this is what I snagged yesterday, two differently embossed warner's safe cures a peacocky colored smelling salts, a very cool looks to be pontiled whiskey or beer in a awesome green, A Hunt's Remedy and a United States Medicine Co. also recovered was the usual baker's inks and Rawleighs not really worth the photograph.... Well off to dig the old farm dump today I gotta keep them fingers out of the water and let'm heal! haha and happy digg'n Taz


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 9, 2006)

TaZ:

 Great pics and bottles.  Havent even found a Warners shard here.  Great finds.  Keep it comin and keep us posted.  Helps me know what I want to search for.  Thanks.    Madpaddla


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 Those bottles are way too clean for you to have found them in the mud... or in the ground... []  So what's your secret?  Where are you and Wendy buying these bottles?
 How much did you buy them for?[][][]

 Only kidding of course!!!  I know you guys take your bottle digging seriously...[]
 That's a nice looking group of digs, Taz... of course, you brought Wendy down to the dump and put her in the water, right?[&:]

 Congrats....

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2006)

Wayne I have been taking a long handled clam rake and "first" taking the old rotten wide pine boards out of the bottom of this swamp , then probing under that! I know there is a plantation bitters in one piece under there somewhere.... I have found just about every maine sarsaparilla there is in that swamp also they are all there but a softball size rock is right next to em... Looks like some kid was playing the monitor and the merrimac haha! I am waiting for ole Limpy to show up hurry up Peter! [&:] Oops here he is have a great day Taz over and out![]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 I know all about those stubborn rocks!!! Just kneel down next to them and wrap those meat hooks around them and roll them towards you!!![]

 Of course, when you are knee deep in mud, cold water and Ice, that may be a little uncomfortable, but  put your mind into it!  Put your back into it!  Put Wendy into it!!! []

 Ooooops! ssorry! I didn't mean to say that...[:-]

 Anyway, looks like you got a great spot Jim... keep workin it and I will be up to pass some time and blow some bubbles up there... long as the "snappin turtles" leave me alone!!!

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Apr 10, 2006)

Great stuff Taz. That cold spring water has less oxygen in it so bottles and other relics don't degredate very fast. What a great place to find bottles.


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2006)

wow taz very nice! those warners are fine!! as well as the rest of the JACKPOT!!  mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 10, 2006)

Old Limpy and I found a good vein up to the old farm dump (circa 1910-1945) behind my house yesterday, it  still has a 8"-10" frost layer on top but if you get a cavity going you can get in, I recovered several Dr Swett's ACL rootbeers, emerald green sunset  ACL sodas with a girl in bubbles w/swimsuit on, Auburn, Me. ACL milk Goodwin Farms South Paris  Me. Moxies and others... The photo in this post are some of my favorite trinkets also recovered yesterday, two blue poisons, a lay on it's side old style "Japan" baby milk bottle, and the real prize a two piece complete and functioning canary bird whistle trainer!!!![sm=rolleyes.gif] Well thuts all I gut to say bout that.. haha Happy digging.... Taz


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 10, 2006)

I have that little white milk baby bottle, I always thought it was a toy or a candy container in the shape of a baby bottle


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 10, 2006)

I just found this one on eBay 1930's Taz


----------



## Caretaker maine (Apr 10, 2006)

Taz, nice stuff, keep it coming, you got a gold mine there[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

I was out just putzing about with the probe today and decided to take a little look at a banking at the edge of a field near my home ...Yup there it was old metal junk and a few broken shards, I went to the top of the hill and saw this what looked to be broken bottle covered with moss I was just about ready to "fling" it out of there when I saw what looked to be a ground lip, I pulled the moss back gently and saw this embossed jar! Surely it has to be cracked or chipped... nope el pristino!  Another fine start to the season! And this is the honest truth wayne!!!! haha Wendy saw it half fulla roots! Happy Taz  []


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

Grund lip...


----------



## woody (Apr 11, 2006)

$75-85 in the Red Book.[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh man Taz, Thats a great find.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Warren!  Yupper I carried that little rascal home like a baby, I still cant believe it sat there for 100 years on top of that old brick and rock pile and weathered sub-zero winters and hot summers. It will make a mighty good beer drink'n jar![sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 Nice looking Jar... again, way too clean... where are you buying these???[8|]
 C'mon, you tell us... 

 Only kidding, I know how serious you are about your bottle diggin... Great find. Anything else there?  I swear I'm comin up and I'm bringin my diving gear...[]

 Wayne


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dang, taz, those are some of the cleanest bottles I have seen come from the dirt. Excellent site you have there. Congrats.

 Mike


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

Wayne, that was the only thing I found in that spot, it was perched like a cannon aiming out of it's mossy bunker protecting the country side!![8|]  I have a good spot for you Wayne, right in town behind the old town Hall etc.. it's kinda like a fire pond but ancient dwellings around it I will work on gett'n permission no boat necesarry walk right in..... Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 Is it a private  or public pond?  I only need permission to walk across the private property to get to the water... just enough to gain access to the H2O...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

I honesttly dont know wayne, it's like a small mill pond deep and black, spring fed brrrrrrr. No real outlet or dam to speak of though...  The town is  a very very small... one store, one church one gas pump haha. I am quite sure I can get you in there my professional friend![] When you see it you you just know there will be bottles... Taz


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Wayne, He does dig awful clean stuff. I'm gonna have to come back up there jess so's he can learn me that.LoL


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

Warren it's probally all them darn drycell battries them old farmers buried around the woods, electroalysis.. [8|]


----------



## onabininger (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Wayne ..yea I will be gettin in that water!!..  You really come up with some super ideas ..Thanks !!! .Actually I held back....knew you might be coming up with the wet suit and all...and I didnt want to get into diving territory..mess up good prospects..thought it might be best investigated by SOUTHERN MAINE DIVER....and Rokmanjim..hey skip the weights on that dive....we can lay you down flat and your nose will be stuck in the mud..but hopefully you will be able to see some pristine old flasks and hey could you look for a Biningers for me..and a ink for Jim..wendy


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 13, 2006)

hi taz,  GREAT FINDS, I wish i could find bottles like that here.  by the way, what does a "long handled clam rake" look like? can you post a pic?  thanks ,  rhona


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Rhona,  It's a old 5 tine 6" finger rake, it had a broken handle so I went out in the woods got me the best 2" ash sapling I could find, whittled it down, drilled a hole in the end and inserted the old one. I have run that sucker for 5 years now, it is light  and quite  strong... I even use it as a bar and it will tweak a 500lb rock around in a stone pile!  Like the old saying "walk softly and carry a big stick"[8|] Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 You forgot to tell her that you can only dig "Long Handled Clams" with that rake!!!
 That is the only legal way to harvest that species of clams...[]

 Hey Wendy...

 I have to tell you two, that we really enjoyed your visit and your company!  You guys were a lot of fun. We really had a great time...including our visitors from the south!!!
 I am surely making the trip north to check out those sites that Jim has come up with.

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2006)

You mean there is a "FARTHER NORTH than I went. Man, you must be able to see Japan from there.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 13, 2006)

Warren, NOT... It would be Newfoundland, the home of my cold loving ancestors, herring chokers,  cod salters...


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Taz, Did the wear seal skins carry clubs and eat whales and stuff like that.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup and worse!  cannibalism [X(]!!!!! Times was hard..lol


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 13, 2006)

Rhona, here's the digg'n stick![sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 16, 2006)

Here we go again! I gave the old swamp 3 days to thaw some more and went back in this morning, believe it or not there is still quite a bit of ice another week should do it... I did manage to find these little jewels in the muck, A yellow amber Dyottville Patent  whiskey (3 piece mold), A icy blue Shiloh's consumption and A  Ingall's Bro's Portland, Me. Belfast gingerale.I also recovered a cosmoline jar, sloans liniment, and scarce  small canning jar lids. I hope you all are out digging and having a ball I know I am!! Taz[8D]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 16, 2006)

Base of whiskey


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 16, 2006)

Shilohs consumption cure


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 16, 2006)

embossing


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Taz...

 That's IT!!! I can't take it anymore!! [] Why oh Why do you do this to me??[X(]
 Why do you torture me this way????[&o]

 You're teezing me with these bottles... I'm gonna bring my tent and camp out on your doorstep!!  [&o]

 Is the water deep enough there to dive in? [&:]

 Those bottles look great... did you touch them up a little in your tumbler or just wash them in soap & water??  I have to get into some crystal clear, fresh water and out of this mud I've been in.[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 16, 2006)

Nope not deep enough wayne! 1' of water 1' of mud mix them together and it smell's like poop soup!!![:'(] Almost all of the bottles have all had the corks in them, strange usually you would throw the cork away, not this place they put them back in.... anway when you take the cork out  they are half filled with crystal clear water  but STINKKKK!  It's like bottled hydrogen sulfide.... Taz


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2006)

Killer Taz! I love it! I can't seem to get no bottle older than 1870. []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 That's exactly what Pam tells me after a day of diving in the mud... she says I "STINNNK"  and I smell like a bottle of hydrogen sulfide, rotten, boiled eggs, and worse things...[:-]  She won't even hug me or give me a kiss...[&o]

 My youngest boy, Nathan, tells me I "smell like Butt!"[:'(]

   Nobody will come near me, so I have to get undressed out on the back deck or in the garage and quick jump into the shower... so now the neighbors are starting to complain as well!!![]

 Wayne


----------



## Miles (Apr 16, 2006)

Love the twist marks on that Shiloh's..


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, Great finds Taz. Keep at it. The whiskey looks citron on my screen.

 Hey Wayne, I don't think you stink. Your kinda krusty but you don't stink.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice finds Taz....Can't wait the see what else you pull out of there.  PONTILS ??????

 Joel


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 16, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  southern Maine diver
> That's exactly what Pam tells me after a day of diving in the mud... she says I "STINNNK" ...


 
 You ain't one of those people who "warms up" his wetsuit are ya?? One guy I dive with insists he can't help that and he stinks to all getout. We won't let his rubber ride in the truck, it has to blow around back in the boat on the trailer and if it blows out all the better []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 17, 2006)

No Sean...

 It's not the "human interior coolant/antifreeze suit warming method"  I have a bucket on board for that...[]  It really is because of the mud and muck I dive in sometimes![:'(]

 You know... that dead fish, smelly rotting type of black muck that you find at low tide!![8D]  That kind of muck.  You probably don't see that in the fresh, clean, pristine places you dive.  I'll bring you down to do some mooring work with me in Rye Harbor, NH and then we'll see who has to ride home in the back of the truck!!!  Ha Ha Ha []

 Wayne


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Wayne, just say when!

 I'm pretty much of a bum (I think the term is house-husband) so I'm always able to fit in a dive or two. I do very little salt-water diving actually, once or twice a year in the Caribbean. Went bug-hunting off Rockport once too, that 2-pound bug cost me $20/lb, more if you count the gas and air, but it was fun.

 You need to get out here to Western Mass too; I'll show you a dump 1000 yards long that spits up new stuff every year and has been there since the 1650s. It's way picked over of course (you should see some of the stuff that's come out of there!) but new stuff keeps on showing up so I hit it once or twice every year.

 Sean


----------



## bearswede (Apr 17, 2006)

> I'll show you a dump 1000 yards long


 
 I wouldn't mind knowin' where that dump is, Sean...



 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 17, 2006)

Bearswede...

 Hey Ron, I think he's talking about it being "underwater" [:-]  I know you just got back into diggin, but I didn't know that you throw on the tanks and climb around, claw around in the river bottoms as well...???[]

 Does Margaret know about this???[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2006)

Man....Beautiful bottles.....That's what we all long to see emerge from their grave...WAY TO GO!...inspiration for the rest of us....actually just at dusk tonight on a whim...my diggin buddy Tom, and I hit the jackpot.....followed the old ravine up the rise from ancient cellar hole....bingo....1890's stuff on top....decent right underneath and the goods about a foot down...vulnerable spot tho...gotta get in and digger out quick....snoopy neighbors...four wheeler trail in spittin distance and a crazy old drunk guy right next house....                                         Adios and keep em comin!..Joe


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Ron,

 No problem: it's the old Northampton town dump. Only problem (or not a problem depending on your point of view [] ) is that it's almost all underwater in the river now. There's still some stuff eroding from the bank, but mostly junk and the environmental cops will come down on you hard if they find you digging in the riverbank. Some people just don't have a good opinion of "erosion's little helpers" [8|]

 Some places you can get away with it, but not the NoHo dump; the river is like a superhighway there because it's right next to the bridge across from the Marina. I know a bunch of the Env. cops and they actively look for diggers on the banks.

 Now if you are willing to strap on a tank.... []

 Sean


----------



## bearswede (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Sean...

 Been thinking about where the old Noho dump might be lately... Now I know... What the river cuts away, it usually deposits down around the next bend... Have you ever checked out any sandbars downstream?


 Ron


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ron,

 The dump is on a long straight stretch of the river and the bottom is sand and gravel; perfect for keeping bottles safe and sound. I've found stuff pretty far downstream of where the junk is concentrated on the bank, but it's tough because the sand shifts around a lot, so everything is buried. I often wish there was such a thing as a glass detector, but I'll bet I'm not alone in that wish []

 I found a WW Boynton hutch way downstream, almost near Rainbow Beach, a few years ago. Every spring my friend Steve and I usually do a couple tanks there and always find a few things. Always some heartbreaking fragments too.

 I'll post a few pics of the dump and some stuff I've found there


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

Mo' dump


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

And still mo' dump:


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

There are HUGE areas that look just like that. Even though it's been sniffed over by divers for years, this dump still has more to offer. Here are a few of many things I've pulled out of there:


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

A graduated cylinder:


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 18, 2006)

And lots and lots of these:


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Sean:

 Great pics of your underwater finds!!!! Thanks for posting them.  I like the underwater photos of the bottles as found... I am looking at a new underwater digital camera and I will be taking... posting... saving... producing... a lot of U/W pics, so I can't wait...[]

 Look forward to chatting with you[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Wayne,

 Thanks. Those were actually scanned from slides taken with an old Nikonos, digital has made things a whole lot better. A friend of mine has a housiing for his digital camera, and the pics he gets are awesome. I've looked into a housing for my Canon G3, but the housing is more expensive than the camera, so I think I'll wait.

 On another subject, I saw something today that will definitely pique your interest, I'll get some pics and post them in the next few days as a new thread. Veeeeerrrryyyyy interesting possible dive site.....  [sm=tongue.gif]

 Sean


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 21, 2006)

Amblypygi...

 Hey Sean,  you have already peaked my interest... what did you find? C'mon, get those photos up on the forum so I can check them out...![:-]

 I'm saving up for a new underwater digital camera as well... I have my eyes on a nice compact, 5.5mega pixels camera with flash system and wide angle lense for about $1200.00[]  Big piece of cha-ching, but I really want to start documenting these underwater treasures and tecniques. They make for cool stories...

 Wayne


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks like a producer.
 Should be a fun one. Makes me wish I was coming up this summer.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 "Thumb Dude" found a shirt just like the one you wore to the Bottle Show![]

 He didn't think the Forum T-shirts were "manly" enough for him to wear either...[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry Jim...

 He's camoflaged in that photo...[]  How about this one?[&:]


----------



## lmtae2 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Wasn't sure where to post so here's good enough Tripure bottle and Writtemore's shoe polish*

I hope the tripure water company bottle that I found right after the neck got broke off wasn't worth too much.  Patent April 11, 1916.  It sucks that it got broke as it's very heavy and triangle shaped.  Pretty cool.  But I did find another bottle I believe called Writtemore's shoe polish.  Not sure about the Writtemores, anyone know anything?  Can't find anything on it.  TIA


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 21, 2006)

Wayne, your killing me! That  thumb dude has some excellent shades! And you thought I had too much time on my hands! [sm=lol.gif] I got a brain stormer...... What if we put  that chill'n thumb dude on a antique-bottles.net tee shirt? Taz


----------



## swizzle (Apr 21, 2006)

The thumb dude is kinda cool but where's his case gin? Or stoneware whiskey jug? Or an aged bottle of rum. Without a bottle he almost seems outta place. Make him a ginger beer out of clay or something. Jason


----------



## capsoda (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey thumb Buddy, You look a little cold with them blue lips and all. Just get out of the water.

 Did a little bottle prospecting today but all I found is this little gold soda. Recon it's wurt anyting.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 I'm not the only one with too much time on my hands...[:-]  Did you check out "G.I. Thumb-Dude"?[8|]  He kinda looks Austrailian to me.[]

  Great job Warren... I see you shrunk some old Air Force uniforms just the right size!![&:]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Wayne, Those are custom taylored uniforms. You know two down the front three down the back.

 How did ya like the gold bottle. It's part of Cindy's bottle appearel. If pam wants some I got this old watch case I can melt down.[sm=lol.gif] 

 Na, If she wants one for a necklace or bracelet let me know.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 22, 2006)

Pretty funny yuze guys! Just a few more days of pumping out the mine for me and back too bottle digg'n.... I sure hope the ground has thawed so I can find some more!  Taz


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 22, 2006)

Go get em',,, & may your Log Cabin Bottle be unbroken


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh I was back in the mud at the crack' O dawn! Here are a couple of new finds from this same old dump. I love the diversity this old dump has to offer! I hope you like them also.... The group shot has a  "few" of the items recovered this rainy morning including the missing cover to that emerald green saftey valve canning jar!   Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

Large black 3 piece mold whiskey with original lead stamped label.. This bottle looks black but has a light blue milkglass like base.... Any comments on origin? I dont believe it is english.....


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

The lead foil reads This Is the very (cant read) Procural Anywhere Established 1817


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

This makes it a more "funky" bottle...  The bottom looks like blue milkglass??? I hope someone can tell me about this one! Taz


----------



## woody (Apr 23, 2006)

That pint emerald green Safety Valve jar lists for $200-250 in the Red Book of Fruit Jars book.[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is another "fun" bottle True Lover ine Pharmacy. Colebrook, N.H.  I thought I had seen them all till that sucker came out of the mud!!! [8|]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

How about Buckinghams Whisker dye? I heard rumors this is a New Hampshire bottle??? Any suggestions?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is another jewel! This one was half filled with swamp water and lavender smelling salts! Guess which one smelled better after 100 years lol[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2006)

And the prize of the day! A beryllium crystal.... I never seem to see the lack of wonderment in our forefathers... They had the same interests and the love of nature as us.... Time has just moved on......   You never know what you are gonna dig up![8D]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Jim, There was probably some zink residue in the bottom of the mold that caused the weird coloration. Looks like mid 1860s to about the mid 1870s.


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 24, 2006)

GREAT FINDS


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Taz - 

 Again, great finds!    The amber Buckingham's Whisker dye bottle is from R. P. Hall of Nashua, NH.  Here's the link to a neat trade card from that outfit.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7204774121&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

 -Sam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info Sam! Here is another group of bottles I dug yesterday at a new dump I located earlier this spring. This T.O.C. dump is still  partially frozen but these goodies might shed a glimpse of things to come! Recovered items are as follows Browns Sarsaparilla, 1 Pint mason jar with ground lip, a  green "ten pin" Odiorne's soda from Portland , Me..... A  Joseph Kern & Co. Forest Hills, Mass...  beer???? and a Caswell- Massey N.Y. Med?  Wendy (Onabininger) accompanied me on this 2 hr exploratory dig... she recovered a straight sided emerald green coke, wow was she happy! I hope she will post it when her work is caught up!!!! Happy digg'n all! Taz


----------



## capsoda (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Taz, Tell Wendy I would like to see the eg Coke bottle for sure and I am in the market for any extras she might dig up.

 Cindy says she wants first dibs on the ten pin.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank God the ground is still frozen... You'd be trenching your way to Canada by now and showing us all those "puurrfect"  bottles that you have been finding![8D]

 Thanks, for not diving...![]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 25, 2006)

Wayne I am digg'n that trench south.... I should reach your house next week! I lmao when I read that wayne!        Warren I will get you kind folks some bottles, you should have seen the ice blue straight sided script coke I found, unfortunately that one was broke, grrrrrrrrr. They will come![8D] Taz


----------



## capsoda (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Wayne, I had a digging buddy that always dug mint perfect bottles and always high end stuff too. I caught him prayin over the spots he was gonna dig.

 I tryed it my self. Dug alot of scrap metal and almost got struck by lightnin.[&:]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

Oooo Wayne!  I got out this morning and got some before and afters for ya! The proof [sm=lol.gif] Here is what I call the straight sided coke dump... Enjoy! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

Not a real valuable haul but fun, The dump is mostly cans and only 1' deep...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

I think I spent more on ammonia and hot water then what they are worth![sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

flawless, clean coke..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

Glovers bottle, pretty common, but nice example....


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

When I got bored after  4 hrs at the " coke dump" I went across the road and found the dump where I found the Smalley Fruit Jar... this rolled out along with some other things like clear inks, california fig syrup and the like, I left those there, this was the best ....


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 6, 2006)

And one last pix, I snagged this Shilohs Consumption Cure monday at the swamp dump it is a variant 1" taller and a light green, I personally like the deep aqua shorter bottle but two is better then one... Well that's all I got for show and tell this week. Happy Digg'n all.... Taz


----------



## bttlmark (May 6, 2006)

Lookin' Good,,Keep em' coming.


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

Straight sided coke dump?????? Now your jus bein mean.LoL

 Love that green coke.

 No flat ground up there anywhere?[8|]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 7, 2006)

Morning Cap, If you like that green one check out the ones Wendy has on Ebay real "odd" straight sided cokes.....[] Well off to work the old gem mine..... Taz  http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQrdZ0QQsassZwndynn


----------



## lmtae2 (May 7, 2006)

*RE:Ammonia and Hot water*

Please tell how you do it, soak in Ammonia first and rinse with hot water?  Put the Ammonia in the Hot water and what dilution?  Tried Lime away, didn't work.  Your bottles look clean.


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Taz, Those are some neat soda waters and if I start collecting them too Cindy says she will kill me.LoL

 I juess I had better stick to ths ss Cokes but I put you and Windy on my favorites list and i will be watching. Geez! that sounded kinda creepy.[&:]


----------

